# Old rail bridge being scrapped in Hammond, IN by god-knows-who



## John Bredin (Feb 2, 2015)

The Monon bridge over the Grand Calumet River, per the article:

http://www.chicagotribune.com/suburbs/post-tribune/news/chi-officials-investigate-bridge-demolition-hammond-20150131-story.html

So who even owns the bridge to sell the scrapping rights? :huh:


----------



## MikefromCrete (Feb 2, 2015)

Northern Indiana Commuter Transportation District (ask South Shore Line) owns the former Monon right of way from Dyer to Hammond, not sure if that includes the Grand Calumet Bridge.


----------



## KmH (Feb 14, 2015)

OMG!

Somone is stealing a bridge?


----------



## MrEd (Feb 14, 2015)

I think this is the follow up article

http://www.nwitimes.com/news/local/lake/man-who-demolished-hammond-bridge-defends-actions/article_b5f2f6db-e433-5bed-bd95-767601dce955.html


----------

